

Hands-on: Hacking WiFi Protected Setup with Reaver - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/01/hands-on-hacking-wifi-protected-setup-with-reaver.ars

======
bshep
The most surprising tidbit is that some routers don't respect the 'WPS Enable'
setting and seem to keep WPS active regardless.

On another note, could one use dd-wrt or one of the other linux router distros
to respond to WPS and send fake info to an attacker? ( say if there are 5
attempts in 5 minutes send incorrect data to attacker )

